# Blowing Water Lines With Compressed Air



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

First winter with the 21RS. We're going out once more this weekend then its going into storage. Question about clearing the water lines with compressed air. Is this necessary? The previous owner hooked up a hose to bypass the freshwater tank to draw antifreeze into the system, and just kept pumping until the sinks ran pink. He said thats all he did and had no problems. Seems to me that after you've filled your lines with antifreeze the remaining water has been pumped out or diluted to the point where bursting isn't an issue. Winterizing is new to me, we had a popup before that didn't require any winter prep so I'm trying to learn. I'm also going to drain the water heater and bypass it, and drain the toilet valve. Thanks!


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

I blow out my water lines every season to avoid contaminating my water system. I only use a bit of anti freeze down each drain to protect any goose necks. If you do blow out your lines, use a compressor with a regulator set no higher than 40lbs. Those plastic compression fitting will blow apart!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i do mine every year with blow out method and dropping some pink in the p traps ........... if you use your water tank, make sure you blow it out of there as well....also make sure to cycle your pump for 20 seconds or so to get any out of there.

I go up to 55lbs as that is what most regulators are set to.....


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

> if you use your water tank, make sure you blow it out of there as well


How would you blow out the tank? I've always just used antifreeze and ran the pump but this sounds like a better way.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

zrxfishing said:


> > if you use your water tank, make sure you blow it out of there as well
> 
> 
> How would you blow out the tank? I've always just used antifreeze and ran the pump but this sounds like a better way.


i only did this one year when i had not left my tank open to drain on the way home - rigged blow out with duct tape and an air nozzle (like one you blow yourself off with in a shop) probably not necessary - but i toggled the drain while son did the air - wanted to make sure i pushed any water sitting to the drain - in the event the drain wasn't the lowest point.....if you remember to open it up on the way home you will shake it all out and be good









also dont forget to drain low point drains before and after blowing lines to make sure you get it all


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I just tried to blow out my lines this last weekend and I think that either the by-pass valve to the hot water heater or the back flow preventer on top is leaking again because I could not build up any pressure. Did get most of the water out and then ran pink stuff through the system. Still want to get another gallon to put down the drains. Did notice that the light to the switch on the water pump no longer lights up. At least it's easy for me to winterize with my 5th wheel. I can put the hose on the pump and into the gallon jug, go turn on the pump and the turn on faucets one at a time till everything is done. Takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont blow mine out. I open all of the faucets and open the low point drains, and pull the plug on the water heater. When I get ready to pump antifreeze, I close the low point drains and pump antifreeze one spicket at a time starting with the farthest from the pump first. I pump until about 1-2 cups of antifreeze comes out and move to the next one. Seems to do the trick....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

zrxfishing said:


> > if you use your water tank, make sure you blow it out of there as well
> 
> 
> How would you blow out the tank? I've always just used antifreeze and ran the pump but this sounds like a better way.


about $3 for a plug that screws into the water line...then attach normal air pressure


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

For some reason when you said blow out the tank I was thinking you meant fresh water tank.


----------

